# Crested gecko egg collapse ?



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

My crestie laid a couple of eggs a week ago, unfortunately I did not find the eggs till a few days after they had been laid as she laid them inside enclosure and not lay box. 
I've just notive both eggs now have a small area on the top where thay have collapsed, the other eggs my gecko laid 6 weeks ago are still fine I just wondered if it could be that new eggs are dehydrated with me not finding them straight away. Check eggs and they are fertile.
Just wanted to know if anyone had any thoughts on this, would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Probably dehydrated. If you get them into damp vermiculite and put a damp kitchen towel over them they may plump back up.


----------



## Crested Tink (May 29, 2011)

Thank's Nix for advice I just put damp kitchen towel over them and it as done the trick


----------

